# What Invertebrates do people have?



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello all, I love Invertebrates, they are awesome, unfortunatly I do not have any but would love to see Spiders, Scorps, Insects etc 
Cheers


----------



## Ben01 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have 

1 x Uradocus Elongatus
1 x Phlogius sp. "Rubisetta"
1 x Selenotpus sp. "Gemfields"

And I am soon to get a Phlogius Sp. "Goliath"

I only have an old pic of my scorpion on my phone ATM 

But can get more pics later if you want







Ben


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 12, 2012)

Ben01 said:


> I have
> 
> 1 x Uradocus Elongatus
> 1 x Phlogius sp. "Rubisetta"
> ...


Interesting looking Scorp, would love to see some pics of your Rubiseta 

I am hoping to get these guys:
Black Presley, Rubiseta, Desert Scorp and Spiny Leaf Insect 
And maybe a trapdoor and a few others later 
Wont be able to have them here though, have to wait until I move out.


----------



## Ben01 (Jun 12, 2012)

I tried getting some photos for you mate but they weren't interested in coming out sorry 

May I suggest going to the green scorpion for your T's they have cheap T's all year round .. They are almost three times cheaper than any pet store and they have care sheets to help you out

Your also going to want to hit up the Australian Invertebrate Forum if you want to get serious about it they have everything you need with care sheets and how to create setups 

They can also help out with any question that u may have 




Ben


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah that is where I was going to get my inverts from(TGS), they have such a good variety. In my closest "invert" petshop they only have S.Stirlingi and Bird Eating Spider. What is the Rubisetta's temperament like?
Cheers


----------



## r3ptilian (Jun 13, 2012)

1 northern Plumipes T, 1 Rubisetta T, 2 Gemfields T's and a vic mallee Wolf Spider.


----------



## Ben01 (Jun 13, 2012)

Seeming as they are slings they can been really good mostly scared thou they normally hide when I open there enclosure 

I have handled the ruby before though... 

Even though they are small they are really fast 


Ben


----------



## 0pythonlover12 (Jun 13, 2012)

1xurodacus elongatus
2x urodacus manicatus
7x Squama bubs
1xblack rock bub


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 13, 2012)

Ben01 said:


> Seeming as they are slings they can been really good mostly scared thou they normally hide when I open there enclosure
> 
> I have handled the ruby before though...
> 
> ...



Sounds great, I am not looking at handling them as I would probably do a course first to see how to handle/keep them properly before I purchase.
Cheers 

Also would love to see some pics of anyone's Inverts


----------



## r3ptilian (Jun 13, 2012)

Some pics of my Wolf when I found her.


----------



## Heelssss (Jun 13, 2012)

r3ptilian said:


> Some pics of my Wolf when I found her.



wow that second pic is a beauty.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 13, 2012)

i have Native tarantulas, centipedes and giant roaches .Love my spiders , here's some pics


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 14, 2012)

r3ptilian said:


> Some pics of my Wolf when I found her.



Wow she is beautiful, I love wolf spiders, they are great 



cracksinthepitch said:


> i have Native tarantulas, centipedes and giant roaches .Love my spiders , here's some pics


Wow, those are some stunning looking spider's, may I ask what their different breeds/species are?


----------



## metalboy (Jun 16, 2012)

I ordered a Phlogius sp. Rubiseta from green scorpion
Its going to be my first T.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 16, 2012)

Thats awesome, post some pics up when you get her/him


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, those are some stunning looking spider's, may I ask what their different breeds/species are?[/QUOTE]

Sorry i forgot that they are as follows 
pic 1, undescribed genus and species labelled Rattlesnake Tarantula(rattler)
2, Phlogius sarina
3, Phlogius rubiseta
4,Selenotholus emerald
5, Selenotholus stirlingi
6, Selenotholus kotzman
7, Phlogius crassipes eunice
8, Phlogius banded
9, Phlogius strenuus
10, Selenotypus tahnee
11, Phlogius pseudo crassipes
12, Phlogius strenuus


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 17, 2012)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Sorry i forgot that they are as follows
> pic 1, undescribed genus and species labelled Rattlesnake Tarantula(rattler)
> 2, Phlogius sarina
> 3, Phlogius rubiseta
> ...



Thank you, I am still new to inverts so am still working out what the different species they are. Good looking T's though.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 18, 2012)

Heres one.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 19, 2012)

I love centipedes, how do you go about caring for them? I know the green scorpion has some valuable information on this but still, just from a keepers point of view.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 19, 2012)

I give them some where moist to hide and some dry spots in a little tank, give them water soaked sponge in a milk lid and I feed them pinky mice, there pritty easy to look after.


----------



## metalboy (Jun 19, 2012)

I didnt think using a sponge was a good idea
Can bring about mould and such


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome thank you, that is a good looking centi as well


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 19, 2012)

metalboy said:


> I didnt think using a sponge was a good idea
> Can bring about mould and such


It all comes down to wether you clean it or not (husbandry)


----------



## Marzzy (Jun 19, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> Heres one.



I had one of these it my lounge room it was so hard to squish, scared the **** out of me there massive.


----------



## metalboy (Jun 20, 2012)

Got my new T's today!





Its in there haha




Got it out on a lid for you guys

Im heaps happy with the green scorpion
Will be buying from there again


----------



## Boidae (Jun 20, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> I had one of these it my lounge room it was so hard to squish, scared the **** out of me there massive.



Surely you could have just put it outside..?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 21, 2012)

boidae said:


> Surely you could have just put it outside..?



Thats what I was thinking :/

@metalboy - Cute looking T, I will be getting mine from there, just got to get mums permission, which will be an all out NO. Oh well, I was actually able to coax her in to getting a snake, we now have 2 and will be getting a third soon so I shouldnt complain that much, especially since she is petrified of them and I have been nagging her for years for a snake, lol.

I caught up a little wolf spider and put her outside this morning, she had the really nice wolf pattern showing, I didnt think to take any pics but she looked like this one:


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 8, 2012)

I keep a number of mostly pedes, one T (probably closely related to Sp. Kotzmans) and I had a Hemilychas but I leant it to a friend for pics and it died. 



Probably Cormacephalus esulcatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Cormocephalus aurintipes by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Cormocephalus westwoodi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Rhysida nuda by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Selenotholus sp. by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Hemilychas alexandrinus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## geckoboy (Aug 8, 2012)

i have a breeding trio of giant burrowing cockroaches used to have a breeding trio of rhino beetles but probs getting more soon. Also i have bred flinders range scorps.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 12, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> I keep a number of mostly pedes, one T (probably closely related to Sp. Kotzmans) and I had a Hemilychas but I leant it to a friend for pics and it died.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, love the T


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's another one for you Blackhead92.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 12, 2012)

There are some spectacular animals in this thread.
All I have are fleas, nits and the occasional louse.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 13, 2012)

Heres a couple pictures of my old emperor scorpion.


----------



## Retic (Aug 13, 2012)

My kids have become fascinated by arachnids in recent years, this is my son with his Tailless Whip Scorpion.


----------



## sammumba (Aug 15, 2012)

View attachment 262497
View attachment 262498


----------



## Lulham (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome I love t`s anyone got pics handling one ?


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 15, 2012)

before i left to my holiday in europe i had a big list (80% died while i was there  )

this is what ive kept

T's :
5x S.plumipes slings
1x gold sling
2x Armstrong beach juvies
4x P.black juvies
2x Psuedocrassipes juvies
1x stirlingi juvie
1x sarina juvie
1x strenuus juvie
1x sp.4 female
1x giant kotzmans male
1x rattler

scorps
4x liocheles 'waignesis'
4x liocheles 'red'
1x liocheles karschii juvie
2x urodacus yaschenkoi
3x urodacus armatus
3x urodacus novaeholliandae
16x urodacus manicatus
2x urodacus elongatus
2x urodacus macrurus (orange, brown)
3x lychas marmerous
4x lychas spinatus
2x lychas buchari
4x cerc squama
1x hemilychas alex
3x juvie ots
1x isometrus angus

pedes:
50+ scolopendra morsitans (orange unbanded, Cqld normal, Sa mallee normal, NW qld red+yellow legged, NW qld blue legged, Nth qld red, black headed, W nsw, blue)
18x scolopendra laeta (D - (vic,sa,nsw) . E -(sa)
30+ ethmostigmus rubripes (green, half green/tiger, tiger, black headed, light brown,karanda,blue)
16x cormocephalus aurantiipes (vic, cqld, W qld light brown)
7x cormocephalus wetstwoodi
5x cormocephalus esulcatus (vic, nsw)
4x cormocephalus strigosus?
1x cormocehpalus sp.. (black)
3x cormocephalus spinosior
6x cormocephalus turneri (vic dark brown, sa)
9x cormocephalus brachycerus
1x cormocephalus sp. (unknown)
7x rhysida nuda (cqld + coast)
1x rhysida polyacantha
3x asanada
1x arthrorhabdus mjobergi

thats all i can think of for now  !
not adding mantids or stick insects or stuff like that haha


----------



## aspidito (Aug 15, 2012)

A couple of short term keepers to share.

A ferocious female Trapdoor Aganippie subtristis




A desert species Badged Huntsman




A desert species Wolfie


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 16, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> before i left to my holiday in europe i had a big list (80% died while i was there  )
> 
> this is what ive kept
> 
> ...


that sucks mate


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 16, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> before i left to my holiday in europe i had a big list (80% died while i was there  )



Oh, I'm sorry to hear that, it's so sad when stuff like that happens.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## bohdi13 (Oct 12, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Heres a couple pictures of my old emperor scorpion.



have wanted to own an emperor scorpion for a long time now ! can you pm where you got him\her from?

cheers, bohdi.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Oct 12, 2012)

I've got an adult pair of Blackrock Scorpions (haven't got photos yet) and an adult male Desert Scorpion (Franky).


----------



## bohdi13 (Oct 12, 2012)

hello everyone , where do you get all your' invertabrates? 

here is a pic of my WA wolf spider , not sure of exact species ;View attachment 267587


----------



## RSPcrazy (Oct 12, 2012)

bohdi13 said:


> hello everyone , where do you get all your' invertabrates?
> 
> here is a pic of my WA wolf spider , not sure of exact species ;View attachment 267587



Pet shops, online classifieds and forums.


----------



## bohdi13 (Oct 12, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> Pet shops, online classifieds and forums.



i live in WA - does anyone know of anyone that i can get arachnids from? i seen some T's on amazing amazon and also some nice scorpions . what forums do you use?


----------



## Bomber (Oct 13, 2012)

I have 5 Blackrock Scorpions, 3 have passed on due to in house fighting


----------



## samph89 (Oct 14, 2012)

This is serket my flinders range scorpion


----------



## jordo (Oct 14, 2012)

I've had this little girl in a vial for a few months now, originally just caught her to photograph but I just haven't got around to letting her go lol



Holoplatys minuta by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## Dippyboy (Jun 25, 2017)

Blue mountains Funnelwebs, various species of Scorpion and Tarantula's


----------



## sibyl1078 (Sep 15, 2017)

Some say that it's not advisable to get one from Pet shops.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 4, 2017)

Toowoomba Funnel webs, SP1, SP2 and Selenotholus shaggy dog, rubiseta, stirlingi, strenuus, sarina, goliath, wayy too many T's to list, Reb-backs, Too many centipedes and scorpions to list, giant burrowing roaches, if it creeps and crawls, I keep or have kept it.


----------

